# Betta breeding questions.



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Ok, I'm gunna start breeding bettas again and, probably a stupid question but just checking, can a Crowntail betta spawn with a regular female, instead of a CT female? And when they do, how do the fry come out when there older, is it like dogs in the sence all the traits mix?(CT betta and regular betta mixed fry) Or like cats, each fry has a seperated trait? (some CT fry and some not) I've read into selective breading to gain certain colors you would like to obtain, but didn't gain info on how mixing traits work.


Thanks alot guys. 

-1up


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I don't know much about breeding bettas but I do know a really good link to breeding them, here you go.

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/bettas/betta_breeding.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

cross breeding will turn out like human ... u mix a white man with a black woman ur kid will be half black half white.

so a CT male n a normal female u will have a mix in both in frys.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

not neccessarily.. the fry would probably crowntail but maybe hav a tail like a VT if thts what you mean about the regular female. but breeding bettas are very unpredictable so you can never predict what kind of fry you get.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> cross breeding will turn out like human ... u mix a white man with a black woman ur kid will be half black half white.
> 
> so a CT male n a normal female u will have a mix in both in frys.


omg next time you see one of these half black half white people take a picture this i have to see! are they like split right down the middle? black with white stripes or white with black stripes?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not a very smart statement formany..it doesn't happen quite that way.

all of the finnage variations you see are all from the same "species"...Betta Splendens..
when you cross them you will get a variety of results..some ct...some standard..some in between..there will be variations in all traits of the parents..and their parents as well...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> omg next time you see one of these half black half white people take a picture this i have to see! are they like split right down the middle? black with white stripes or white with black stripes?


i wasnt talking about skin color btw ...


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

if the corwntail is a superdelta or a delta, you might get some deltas or superdeltas without the crowntail or vice versa


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Yeah I have a ct female and vt female and a ct male. Didn't realize there where so many types. At petco the other day I saw like 7 types, most I've never seen before. It was the first I've seen them in, I guess petco and petsmart finally upgraded.
The last time I bred I got eggs but no fry. I was younger then and less organized, so the eggs prolly didn't get enough oxygen, or too much light. So i didn't get the chance to find out myself.


----------

